# Early (new style) engine



## Chiptosser (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi,  Just throwing this out there.
I am looking for any of the early 1997 engines, parts that may be out there. They may have been available in 1996 too, I don't know.
My understanding is, most of them seized, because of the cylinder not having a cylinder liner.  These were the early attempt at reviving the Whizzer engine line.


----------



## Chiptosser (Mar 3, 2021)

Throwing it out there again.
Also , I am looking for the bronze flywheel that came with these.


----------



## mason_man (Mar 3, 2021)

Huntington beach Ca.
First year would be 1993
Second year 1995
Third 1996
Whizzer USA bought them out, then acquired the patent from a guy in Indiana.
The rest is history... again.

Ray


----------



## Chiptosser (Mar 4, 2021)

It could be a 93 or a 95 Then.
Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2021)

@Goldenrod


----------



## mason_man (Mar 10, 2021)

I was over at Ron Houk, and remembered the crank. 
It's new and for sale. I think 80.00

Ray


----------



## Chiptosser (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank You,  Ray


----------

